# Two Free AMD Athlon 64 X2's Giveaway!



## CalypsoRaz




----------



## Leeeeeeeeee

Note: Dragon Ball Z reference in case you don't know. #tryhard

In please!


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

im in for the 2005 one and no need to clean it up


----------



## Eaglake




----------



## dandu5

if you don't know it already --->BIG


----------



## afropelican

In for either one. Im out of money right now so i cant replace the cpu in my sever and if i win this it will mean so much.

enjoy







:


----------



## funfortehfun

Why not? I'm in!


----------



## Kolmain

In!


----------



## TheYonderGod

In, my parent's computers could REALLY use an upgrade, they have Athlon 64 single cores right now.... it could make a good Mother's day gift if I won it in time


















Edit: I only want the socket 939 one, if I happen to win the other one please ask the person who won the 939 one if they want to trade, and if they don't want to, pick another winner


----------



## Epicestperson

Please let it be me. Please, Please, Please. Papa needs a new computer.

Don't know if this is funny, but it is to me XD>


----------



## -X3-

I'd love to see how far these chips will go when OC'd.


----------



## experience333

Dangit dude


----------



## N3C14R

In please!


----------



## catbuster




----------



## SwishaMane

Im in for the s939 CPU, top one from 2001.


----------



## Buska103

in it to win it







I would love to get my hands on that first chip, ADA4200DAA5BV


as for the funny pic, I was chuckling at this yesterday: celebrities with no eyebrows


----------



## verbatim81973

I'm in, got plenty of old 939 boards lying around.









.


----------



## Fueled By Sapphire

In Please


----------



## mkclan




----------



## Jim888

Top one is this: (939 socket)
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AMD-Athlon%2064%20X2%204200+%20-%20ADA4200DAA5BV%20(ADA4200BVBOX).html

bottom is this: (AM2)
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AMD-Athlon%2064%20X2%204200+%20-%20ADA4200IAA5CU%20(ADA4200CUBOX).html


----------



## barkinos98

In for the second but wont say no to the first one


----------



## casp1887

I'm in for either of em


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

In for the socket 939 version!

(This isn't photoshopped, I kid you not)


I already have two AM2 x2 Athlon 64s, but no working AM2 mobo


----------



## strych9

In


----------



## KILLER_K

In for the socket 940 one. Thanks


----------



## johnny13oi

Check out the guy in the background. Also I would like the second 2005 one please. Thanks.


----------



## MR KROGOTH




----------



## xDriftyy




----------



## mordocai rp

i find this picture quite humorous, its a horse mask. Would love a cpu for a new folding rig


----------



## Markeh

Either would do for my workshop rig.


----------



## ViSioNx

love to have either. it will replace a 64 6400


----------



## sabbathcrazy

IN!


----------



## mitchcook420

I am so In!


----------



## kyismaster

sure!

I can never have too many folding rigs


----------



## wolfxwood




----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

IN


----------



## kevinf

Found in farm country in British Columbia.. why are children ON the highway :lol:


----------



## hollowtek

In!









In memory of my best friend Cameron (Rest In Peace):



#10!!!


----------



## OC-Guru

Totally in!


----------



## royalflush5

IN!


----------



## XtremeCatalystXD

IN!


----------



## barkinos98

i know this isnt a pic and even though i contributed, a funny vid i found yesterday at a thread over here:


----------



## Wheezo

__________________________

Thanks for the chance and generosity. Have an AMD system with 3800+ 2.4ghz single core that would love to get an upgrade.


----------



## strangerfromisengard

In for the win!


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

In! Just ressurected my ASUS am2 mobo but no CPU!










Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## meckert15834




----------



## The Pook

in please!


----------



## 95329

In for the win, would be great server proc


----------



## Segovax

Would love to set up a folder with this, have a couple spare GPU's around just need a board.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

My grandmother would love to have one of these to replace her aged sempron, Count me in!


----------



## 05brando

Pure win!!


----------



## UltraVolta425

here you go:


----------



## ragtag7




----------



## Warmonger

Count me in! (for the first one). I could really use the socket 939 Athlon, I never owned anything bigger then my current single core. If I win I will start folding some real points, trying to right now but im lucky to get 300 PPD (also to see if it poops out on me, and to give back to the community!).


----------



## xJavontax

I'm in for both!

I don't know if this is considered racist or not. It's a meme called High Expectations Asian Dad


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## raiderxx

In for the socket 940! A friend of mine broke a pin on my folding rig so it has been out of commission.. I'm hoping to either way get a new CPU in time for the CC.

Hope you like Star Wars:


----------



## Theelichtje

In for either one


----------



## icy22




----------



## lsvtec

Up for any..


----------



## manifest3r

In!


----------



## Rebelord




----------



## illsupra

In!


----------



## xDriftyy

Thanks so much!







:thumb:


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


How much you want for it? I pay cash, as long as you can prove it working.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Gratz ;p
Well, time for me to buy my mom a Starbucks giftcard for mother's day instead of hoping for this


----------



## Erick Silver

Please change the title to "GIVEN AWAY" or close the thread. Thank you.


----------

